# here she is... finally



## DylanDownright84 (Apr 7, 2017)

She ain't pretty, but I'm hoping she'll do the job. First homemade forge. Wish me luck.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 7, 2017)

What kind of burner are you going to use.
and by the by a forge is used in Forging which is a manufacturing process involving the shaping of metal using localized compressive forces.
A furnace is a device used for high-temperature heating. The name derives from Greek word fornax, which means oven
Also so it is a bit of an odd shape.
It is very important for an efficient furnace to be round, This so as the flame comes into the Furnace it will flow cleanly around the inside surface and heat it up.
It is the acclimative heating of the refractory material that enables the device to store up energy like a heat capacitor.
The burner input should like wise be arranged so as to encourage this action by coming in at an angel that runs between your crucible and furnace wall


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Apr 7, 2017)

I cut 2 torch holes into it. One on each side. I'll post a better pic for you. It's my first attempt so any feedback would be appreciated. I shaped the inside around 2 old strawberry jam jars with a small flat board taped to the bottom to make for a flat surface after it sets. I then took one of jars and formed refractory mix around it as to make an insert of sorts incase the flat area doesn't work very well. As of now I'm using a MAPP gas set up, but I have about 100 gallons of unused propane now from turning our fireplace back into a wood fireplace instead of gas. My plans so far are just to use the mini forge as a way of shaping tools and with some direction, melting down scrap silver and gold. Again, I'm a noob so don't beat me up too bad.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 7, 2017)

DylanDownright84 said:


> I cut 2 torch holes into it. One on each side. I'll post a better pic for you. It's my first attempt so any feedback would be appreciated. I shaped the inside around 2 old strawberry jam jars with a small flat board taped to the bottom to make for a flat surface after it sets. I then took one of jars and formed refractory mix around it as to make an insert of sorts incase the flat area doesn't work very well. As of now I'm using a MAPP gas set up, but I have about 100 gallons of unused propane now from turning our fireplace back into a wood fireplace instead of gas. My plans so far are just to use the mini forge as a way of shaping tools and with some direction, melting down scrap silver and gold. Again, I'm a noob so don't beat me up too bad.


why would any one beat you up.
If you want a forge all you need is a flat bed of clay with set of vent you can blow a bellows through,little bit of charcoal and you are away.
A furnace is quite a simple device that forms a cyclone of hot gas and traps the heat inside the unit.
Have you a lid?
if the refractory has not set completely solid (it hardens over night but douse not cure for a day or so by it;s self then the first firing.) you may still be able to better shape the interior.
If not you will want to get quite a large masonry bit and drill.
Mark a complete neat circle and drill every few mm,then a masonry chisel will let you take out the surplus.


----------

